
OKGO – Upside down and inside out FAQ - dewey
http://okgo.net/2016/02/11/upside-down-inside-out-faq/
======
alblue
The FAQ doesn't answer why the video is not available on YouTube, only
Facebook. Other than that it's an interesting read.

